# Mid Island Flight Club



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*The Mid Island Flight Club is the only dedicated Flying Flight club in existance as far as I know. We are over 50 members and growing daily. We are all about making the Flying Flight one of the best flying and showing breeds around.
We have three annual shows a year while many of us participate in larger shows such as the he Big Apple Show held in Westchester.
This year is our 35th year in existance and we will be doing a special show for that event. We will also be participating in a show featuring Mike Tyson and his pigeons for Animal Planet.
Anybody wishing to know more about our club or Flying Flights please feel free to contact me at [email protected][/B] *


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

just wanted to say you gots some nice lookin birds there , I myself have about 8 flights all male and one female that doesnt lay but they still make for great pumpers and well any that I fly the hawks sure do love for some reason too


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Mid Island Flight club*

*You can not help the hawk problem, you have to condition them to fly hours to try to beat them. In the fall and winter I get anywhere from 3-5 hours out of them. This time of the year I push them at least an hour so i know when the hawks hit they have a half a chance. I have 70 going right this moment and probably will have 30 left after the winter. That's the way it goes. Years back I had no prisoners at all, but with the hawks settling in the past years it's impossible to fly them all.*


----------

